# new game in town, come and play..tell your friends



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well, that about sucks.....the address on the word document is wrong. it should be:

10314 State Route 61
Berlin Heights, OH 44814

my bad.

i took the ceylon rd address from google earth. shame on me for getting my own club's address wrong.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok, who's gonna come out and play?

i'm gonna get into the big boy class, see who wants my money.

high score in my group wins an ice cream.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

wish I was going to be in the area to check out your place

later
jkeiffer


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> high score in my group wins an ice cream.


Wish I could come up and steal some ice cream from you but I'm not sure I can make it that weekend.

Hope you guys have a great turnout.:darkbeer:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wont happen this time, grand poobah. the bow is set up and i have accurate marks. you had your chance at a freebie.:wink:



JPE said:


> Wish I could come up and steal some ice cream from you but I'm not sure I can make it that weekend.
> 
> Hope you guys have a great turnout.:darkbeer:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> wont happen this time, grand poobah. the bow is set up and i have accurate marks. you had your chance at a freebie.:wink:


Likely excuse. We'll meet again on the field course some day. Perhaps this weekend?:dontknow:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd come earn some iced cream, but I'll be at an all day ball game.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

now that state is over, come get you some.

it's an easy course to walk, an easy course to shoot....all ya gotta do is show up and shoot.

ya'll aint skeered of somethin easy.....are ya?


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

While I cannot make the shoot, I can attest that this course is a sheer pleasure to shoot. Its an easy walk, the target butts are great, and it's a lot of fun. Less stress than a 3d round, but every bit as challenging, and the 65 yard shots will let ya know if you have good form or not.

If you aren't busy that weekend, get out and give it a go.

CG


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a little bump for the cause


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm gonna put my money where my mouth is.....

for every paid registration I will contribute $2 to the FHFH kitty. For every cub or peewee that shoots, i will contribute $4. Max contribution is limited to $100.

come on out and put my money to work for an awesome cause.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

How'd it go on Saturday?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

went well for the attendance.

those that shot it, enjoyed the course and the hospitality.


JPE said:


> How'd it go on Saturday?


----------

